# Owyee Pack Goats



## Backcountry (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry if this is not the place for this or the site but does anybody ever associate with Owyee Pack Goat Supply. I ordered 2 goat coats the last week of September and the guy said he would get them out. Well I got one in November and he never sent the other so I called him and he said oh I was wondering what that other coat was for sorry I will get that to ya. Well here it is January and still no coat. I have called, left messages and nothing... :twisted: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## circle*s*acres (Dec 19, 2009)

I ordered from them once. The product was good. I do know that this fall he was bitten by a rattlesnake. It got really bad for awhile. I think that he was on some very heavy meds. This might explain your order problem. However I've really don't know them just order one time.

Liza

Loren & Liza Stallsmith
Circle S Leather - http://Braintanner.com


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Greg is well meaning but has some major health problems, not just the rattlesnake bite. He has problems with remembering and doing things on time. I'd just keep calling or emailing him. Eventually he'll make it right.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree with Carolyn. Start early with Greg have patience, stay in communication. His products are fun, and well made. He helped me with a custom order that came out just the way I wanted. He doesn't seem to mind reminder calls. 
IdahoNancy


----------



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I've been biteing my tongue long enough. I wasn't going to say anything but I think people need to know about this kind of stuff. I ordered 2 pack saddles and 2 sets of paniers from them back in early Sept. My credit card was charged immediately when I ordered them and nothing was said about having to wait for them to be built. I got all sorts of excuses why I hadn't recieved them. I guess I am pretty gullible though because its know February and I am just starting to realize that I will probably never see this product nor my money. I've called and e-mailed numerous times know with no response at all. Now I see that the website has been shut down and the phone keeps hanging up when I call. I guess thats the chance you take ordering from someone you don't know. Ross


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

That's really a shame. I bought my packsaddles and panniers from Owyhee a couple of years ago and have been very pleased with the quality and durability of them. But as others have pointed out, Greg has had some health problems. Maybe he's in bad shape now. 

I'm sorry for Greg, but it's really a bummer that you've been ripped off. I think it's good that you've posted this to warn other people. Whatever his problems are, I hope Greg gets his act together, because his products are good.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Do to unforeseen circumstances, Owyhee Packgoat Supplies is going to have to be temporarily closed for a few months.
Outstanding orders will be filled in the fastest time possible.
This is the note on Greg's web site. He very well may make it back again. My current order with him has to stand because I know of noone who can produce the saddle he calls the mountaineer. With his saddle and my heavy wool panniers my packgoat is dead silent in the woods. I am an archery elk hunter and do not want my approach announced by my packgoats. This saddle is my day saddle not my heavy weight meat hauler saddle. I really hope he makes it back.
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Which saddle is the mountaineer? Can you post a hoto?


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

The Mountaineer I think is the saddle you see in this photo:


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The mountaineer saddle is a treeless design. The tree along with the nylon panniers is where the noise is created in the brush. Due to the wolf population in the Sawtooths range in Idaho my goats are with me 24/7 while I'm elk hunting. They do not need to have heavy loads on scouting missions but the equipment needs to be quiet. This saddle fits well and is design to carry good loads. It does not have pressure on the spine. There seems to be a sentiment by those with experience that the soft saddles are bad for load bearing. With that note I keep the loads on this saddle around 20 lbs on a 190 lbs goat.


----------



## bbell (May 24, 2009)

So I got that same saddle. I was told that it would carry just as much as a saddle with a tree. Should I not pack 40-50lb with this mountaineer saddle? I dont want to hurt my goats. The most I had put in was about 20 lbs.

Brandon


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Soft packsaddle designs*

Topic split to bbells new thread on soft packs. viewtopic.php?f=8&t=437&p=3039#p3039


----------



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

Well after a few phone calls with my credit card company I finally got credited for the two saddle and pannier sets that I never recieved. I am sorry for Greg's hardtimes that he is having and hopefully things will take a turn for the better for him. Meanwhile I am in the market for a saddle and a set of panniers. Ha! Ross


----------

